

Bradley Manning: 'I want to be a woman' - crb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23798253

======
mumbi
I don't really know what to say. Maybe it's the gov't trying to pull a fast
one like calling Assange a pedophile. But, then again, we all knew Manning was
gay, so maybe he did want to be a woman. I hope he didn't want to be a woman.

